# Emagic Logic 5.5.1



## Dj Mamo (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo an alle!
Ich suche jemanden der Sich mit dem oben genannten Programm auskennt!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: wenn ich das Proggi starte sagt er mir: Bitte Audio treiber im folgenden Fenster wählen!
Im darauf folgenden Fenster (Audio Treiber)- wo muss ich da was verstellen?
Und die 2. Frage: Wenn ich eine Audio Spur anklicke (z.B. Audio 2) und dann oben auf Audio und dann auf Audio File Importieren klicke sagt er mir: Bitte wählen sie eine Audio Spur in einem Arrangierfenster aus!
Was will er mit diesem Satz von mir?


----------



## BeaTBoxX (18. Mai 2004)

Zu ersterem:
Naja du musst der Software sagen, welche Audiohardware du benutzen möchtest., da du ja mehrere Soundkarten im Rechner haben könntest.
Je nachdem was du hast wählst du die Hardware bei PC-AV aus ( wenn 0815 Soundkarte... ist aber nicht das gelbe vom Ei) oooder sofern du eine ASIO faehige Soundkarte hast , dann eben im 2. Reiter  "Audiotreiber"  nen Haken bei ASIO setzen und deine Hardware in der Dropdownbox auswaehlen.
ggf musst du Logic dann neu starten, oder die Funktion "aktivieren versuchen" bemuehen.

Zum zweiten:

1. Achte darauf: Audiospur und AudioInstrumentspur ist nicht das gleiche !
2. Mit "Audiospur waehlen" ist eine Audiospur im Arrangementfenster gemeint. NICHT im Environment (wo die Mixerelemente sind)

Gruß
Frank


----------

